# Replacing the front door jam



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really, there is not the space, nor time to explain. Head to your local library, and they have plenty of books on carpentry, and home construction available. Since you asked, you may be better off, hiring someone to do it, since they can have it done in around two hours.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Really, there is not the space, nor time to explain. Head to your local library, and they have plenty of books on carpentry, and home construction available. Since you asked, you may be better off, hiring someone to do it, since they can have it done in around two hours.


I thought this site was a interactive library, for in this case carpentry.

A search of this site should come up lots of info on “ how to replace a door jamb”.

And as always, posting some pictures would help.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You should find many videos on you tube about this.
Ron


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

ManofStone said:


> Good evening all,
> The wood that surrounds the front door has water damage, the door doesn't hang straight either. I was wondering if someone could give me some step by step instructions to replace the frame and get the door to hang straight and snug. There is about a 1/2" opening on the top right of the door (looking at it from the inside). It's in the high 90's and I see all my air conditioning flying out that gap!! Any and all assistance would be appreciated. Thanks in advance,
> Tom Stone


 
If the jamb hinges are pulling out of the jambs this may contribute to your door hanging out of alignment. A typical fix is to use 3" screws to hold the hinge in place. The 3" screw should be long enough to drive into your stud. Typically the short screws that are used only go into the jamb itself and not the stud and then the hinge loosens and the door sags. I speak from personal experience with my doors


----------



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

If your house is on a raised floor,maybe you should first check that the floor is level
if it is,what kind of theshold do you have...do you plan to replace the theshold?
If so remove the trim on the interior and cut the nails holding the door jamb in place.remove the jamb
check the extrior head trim and see if it level
If you are reusing the existing jamb,just re hang it with the head level and than secure the hinge side level,use 3" wood screws and shims
check the door and see if the hinge sde and head are at a 90 degree angle to each other...if so hang the door to the hinge side
close the door and sim the strike side to the door,adjust and screw the strike side jamb in place
next remove door and mount new threshold
measure from head to theshold and cut door bottom to fit.:thumbup:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Tom, most door manufacturers have pretty good installation instructions - often on their websites. Take a look on websites for some of the door brands you're considering. In the meanwhile, see if you can eliminate that gap by either fixing loose hinge, shimming the jamb or even just tacking in a filler strip.


----------



## ManofStone (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for the advice everyone. I have found a lot of information on replacing the door jam on line but about 90% of it is specific to brick houses, I live in a block house. My plan at the moment is to wait until my son gets home, remove the outer frame and then compare what I have to what set of instructions and advice from ya'll and see which is the most appropriate. I am disabled so my son will be doing the physical labor, I will supervise, and my wife plans on leaving the house for the afternoon!!! Thanks again,
Tom


----------

